# I think I'm demon possessed.



## Ashley123

I don't know what else it can be. I feel weird and often when I pray, especially in the name of Jesus, I start making weird sudden movements like slamming my back against the chair. Sometimes I even growl or bite my hand. I don't know why. It feels like my house is filled with demons and that they're standing next to me. Sometimes it' s like I hear something like laughing or whispering but I'm never sure. I hate this. I prayed and tried to get them out of me and outside my house in the name of Jesus and then I feel a little bit better but I never feel like it goes away completely and it keeps coming back. I'm worried it's going to get worse and that I'll end up crazy or homeless. 
Does anybody have similiar experiences or knows something about these things?


----------



## mark88

maybe just stop praying


----------



## Apoc Revolution

_Oh that sounds nasty, I've never experienced anything like that. I don't know if there's anything else you can really do but pray in the name of Jesus._


----------



## mattmc

When I was younger I had intrusive thoughts pretty often. I think it happened more and effected me more because I fought so hard against it. Like I'd think it was the devil in my head. All the pressure and stress that can cause could theoretically result in a bodily release like growling, biting, and slamming your back against a chair.

It's not uncommon for people with autism to do things like clapping as it soothes them. I'm not saying you're on the autistic spectrum but it may be a similar thing where the stress is causing you to react physically.

For what it's worth, I strongly doubt you're demon possessed. And you're far from the only person that's ever felt like you might be.


----------



## sad vlad

What about a more reality grounded explanation?

Psychosis.

I'd advice you to see a psychiatrist. Yesterday if possible. Just so it won't be too late and the illness too advanced.

I am 100% sure that not only praying won't help in any way, but it will make it worse.


----------



## Cashel

Seek professional help immediately. Prayer is no substitute for expertise or medicine.


----------



## rosecolored

http://www.gotquestions.org/Christian-demon-possessed.html


----------



## black eye

whatever happens,
don't be affraid and trust in god.

seek christian help maybe.
and if that stuff doesnt help,

maybe try "psychiatry" indeed


----------



## SmartCar

Ashley123 said:


> I don't know what else it can be. I feel weird and often when I pray, especially in the name of Jesus, I start making weird sudden movements like slamming my back against the chair. Sometimes I even growl or bite my hand. I don't know why. It feels like my house is filled with demons and that they're standing next to me. Sometimes it' s like I hear something like laughing or whispering but I'm never sure. I hate this. I prayed and tried to get them out of me and outside my house in the name of Jesus and then I feel a little bit better but I never feel like it goes away completely and it keeps coming back. I'm worried it's going to get worse and that I'll end up crazy or homeless.
> Does anybody have similiar experiences or knows something about these things?


Is this only when you pray? & if so.. I'd no#*1* suggest going to a local church, of whatever faith you are.. & maybe find a priest/pastor, & discuss with them.. what you've shared here, & if it's nothing that they can advise, I'd suggest that no#*2* you seek medical attention, or a diagnosis from your doctor, if you have that access; either way, get help as soon as you can, & if it's not when just praying.. then go for option no#*2*


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Heya, I dropped you a PM. Not sure if you got it, and of course replying to it is completely optional, but yeah, I'd love to hear from you! Or just go see an authority in your church if you have one, or a psychologist, if you think you need it. Anyway, I hope you will get this sorted if you choose to not reply!


----------



## wmu'14

Seek medical help and spiritual help from a pastor.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Ask God to fill you with the Holy Spirit. And, is there a church you go to? Have someone pray for you. Preferably someone who is in the deliverance ministry and knows what they're doing. If you haven't yet, accept Christ into your heart and get baptized in water. Get rid of any horror movies or anything having to do with the occult. No horoscope, tarot cards, etc. Play worship music throughout the day in your house. Repent of any sins you are aware of and forgive anybody you need to forgive.


----------



## millenniumman75

Ashley123 said:


> I don't know what else it can be. I feel weird and often when I pray, especially in the name of Jesus, I start making weird sudden movements like slamming my back against the chair. Sometimes I even growl or bite my hand. I don't know why. It feels like my house is filled with demons and that they're standing next to me. Sometimes it' s like I hear something like laughing or whispering but I'm never sure. I hate this. I prayed and tried to get them out of me and outside my house in the name of Jesus and then I feel a little bit better but I never feel like it goes away completely and it keeps coming back. I'm worried it's going to get worse and that I'll end up crazy or homeless.
> Does anybody have similiar experiences or knows something about these things?


If you are born again, you might be "oppressed" but not "possessed". You have the Holy Spirit in you and that is protection. You might even be taunted. You need to pray for any demonic presence to be removed in the name of Jesus.


----------



## millenniumman75

mark88 said:


> maybe just stop praying


That's the opposite of what she should be doing, though.,


----------



## bloodymary

Buy an orgonite. I know it sounds silly but I don´t have problems with demons at night since. While before I had it all the time.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

bloodymary said:


> Buy an orgonite. I know it sounds silly but I don´t have problems with demons at night since. While before I had it all the time.


Well, if we're going there, she might as well get some black tourmaline.


----------



## AnetaBenkston

Prayer is considered by some to be a form of self-hypnosis .It might be possible that you are praying in a very wrong way.Stop praying for a week and if the problem still exists you have to go to a doctor and not some church .


----------



## AngelClare

millenniumman75 said:


> If you are born again, you might be "oppressed" but not "possessed". You have the Holy Spirit in you and that is protection. You might even be taunted. You need to pray for any demonic presence to be removed in the name of Jesus.


+1

If you are a Christian you should believe that the Holy Spirit lives in you and a demon cannot possess you.

Whether this is a psychotic delusion or an actual demon, holding on to your faith that you are protected as a child of God is the key.

As these demons attack you, feel your faith in Jesus growing stronger. They can't hurt you.

I also recommend that you see a psychiatrist to cover all the bases. It could be a brain tumor or some other physical problem.


----------



## Royals

Sometimes when I saw a movie about spiritual warfare or testimonies of ex occultists I woke up very early in the morning and good almost feel negativity in my room, the only thing wich helped was quoting bible verse so long that it went away. Every night before I go to sleep I sing worship songs and my mind/spirit is cleared/purified, I go to sleep very calm and peaceful. It's the best feeling.

So I would advise you to say/repeat bible texts like: I HAVE BEEN GIVEN AUTHORITY TO TRAMPLE ON SNAKES AND SCORPIONS AND TO CONQUER ALL THE POWER OF THE ENEMY!

GOD LEAD ME NOT INTO TEMPTATION BUT DELIVER ME FROM EVIL!

IF GOD IS FOR ME WHO WILL BE AGAINST ME!

and

SING WORSHIP SONGS SO LONG THAT YOU FEEL GOD'S PRESENCE AND SPIRIT NEAR YOU.

Personally songs wich always purify my spirit ever since I started listening to them are:

- MARVIN SAPP: BE EXALTED & NONE LIKE YOU

- WILLIAM MCDOWELL: HERE I AM TO WORSHIP, YOU ARE
GOD ALONE, OVERCOMER, THE PRESENCE OF THE LORD,
COME UNTO ME

- AARON KEYS - PSALM 52

- AARON & AMAND CRABB - BLESS YOUR NAME

-BRIAN DOERKSEN - COME NOW IS THE TIME TO WORSHIP,
HOLY GOD & HOLY & AINOINTED.

- AARON SHUST - NEVER BEEN A GREATER LOVE

- CECE WINANS - HOLY SPIRIT COME AND FILL THIS PLACE
& PURIFIED

- DON MOEN - WE GIVE YOU GLORY, ALL WE LIKE SHEEP,
I WILL SING, HEAL ME O LORD, HERE WE ARE, BLESSED
BE THE NAME OF THE LORD, MORE THAN ANYTHING,
HALLELUJHA TO THE LAMB, I HAVE GIVEN YOU 
AUTHORITY, GREAT IS YOUR MERCY.

- DONNIE MCCLURKIN - I CALL YOU FAITHFUL ONLY YOU
ARE HOLY.

- EDEN'S BRIDGE - FEAR NO EVIL

- AMY GRANT - EL SHADDAI

- JACKIE FRANCOIS - CORNERSTONE, BLESSED ARE YOU
LORD.

- JOHN WALLER - BLESS US AND KEEP US

- KRYSTAL MEYERS - HALLELUJAH

- KUTLESS - CARRY ME TO THE CROSS

- LAURA STORY - WHAT A SAVIOR

- LINCOLN BREWSTER - GOD YOU REIGN

- NATALIE GRANT - YOUR GREAT NAME

- GAITHER VOCAL BAND - WORTHY THE LAMB

- TWILA PARIS - PRAISE HIM

ENOUGH CHOICES!

When I first was growing in my faith I listened to worship movies every night, and 3 years later still do! I also read the bible. And I said this miracle prayer for a time wich helped me clear my mind:


----------



## PrincessV

You know it's really strange how there's so much eeriness in the name of Jesus. I've had these dreams where I'm praying for demons to be cast out of me and suddenly I become possessed... Lol. It's such a scary feeling. One time I had a dream I was praying on my bed, and a little demon looking thing tackled me. I was scared, and we started to wrestle. These dreams only happen when I'm focused on God. It's like the demons become more evident. Who knows if these are just dreams and my subconscious mind because I was focused on God, but it's very weird. 

I used to not be able to pray at all. I literally found it hard to. I want to be set free, but but doubts hold me back. God has helped me with my depression, but I'm still going through this anxiety. Anyway thanks for this post.


----------



## Andres124

I recommend you put worship music, demons hate it so much. Just remember that Satan and his demons are afraid of Jesus Christ and they are very weak. Don't ever assume that demons are stronger than God, God almighty (YHWH) is stronger than Satan and his forces. You need to be aware that God has his kingdom and he's on our side (Christians) and Satan has his kingdom as well, both of these kingdoms are at war. Fast and pray and command the demons to leave in the name of Jesus Christ in faith. God loves you and will protect his children. From what it looks like, it looks like there might be several demons in play. I will be praying for you sister!

Put on the whole armor of God:

Ephesians 6:11 Put on the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil.

Ephesians 6:16 Above all, taking the shield of faith, wherewith ye shall be able to quench all the fiery darts of the wicked. 

Psalm 23:4 Yeah, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me.

Psalm 46:1 God is our refuge and strength, a very present help in trouble.

Proverbs 18:10 The name of the LORD is a strong tower: the righteous runneth into it, and is safe.

Sister, meditate on these verses and pray about them.


----------



## Samantha11

I'm not sure how to use this site but I would like to share my story. I need help I have been possessed for over 2 yrs. My life is scary. I've had it completely control my body before and yes it controls tech so I'm not sure this will go through. He just hides inside me talking all the time. Prayer don't help, he sometimes suggests that I pray. And it kills me. He once told me a story about Sodom and Gamorah. That a man lived on the Nile. He had to run away from home but 1st he stole sand from the Nile. He ran and ran until he found himself in Guatemala were he there dropped the sand. Everyone thinks that it's a desert but because of John it's a rainforest. He also told me who killed king tut. I have a brain injury and sometimes I worry I'm the beast. I'm scared and I need people to help me get his devil out of me. I'm worried he's gonna post something about me that ain't me. Ive found videos on my phone of me threatening to burn down my town and the only thing different was my bracelet. I was scared so I deleted it. But I should have saved it. I'm trying to work right now but living in the devil's mind is terrifying.


----------



## Samantha11

I once went to the emergency room for burning in my head and thought and he said I had fire breath. I'm really scared.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

The power of Christ compels you.


----------



## Samantha11

I try to read my bible every night. Please dont be mean I really need help. I've only been working 3 days cause I have 2 baby's to take care of but I have to quit. When he possessed me he kept talking about how pretty the green light was they got he's attention.


----------



## Samantha11

I don't have my kids no more I lost them 2 yrs ago. I need a priest and I dont know were to find one.


----------



## Samantha11

I'm scared he may be messing with my kids to. There only 6 and one of them said he's he's scared of the red guy. And he don't wanna be on the bad side he wants to be on the good side, and I swear I've never mentioned any of this to my kids. Maybe I'm just scared for them cause I know he has me.


----------



## Samantha11

He went on and on for months about eve, queen Nefertiti, and the Indian woman. Kept saying they were the loves of Gods life.


----------



## Samantha11

My son said queen Nefertiti got hit in the head with a circle. My sons only 6.


----------



## Kalakotkas

I mean no offence, but if you're serious you don't need a priest, you need a psychiatrist.


----------



## ManInAShed

Samantha11 please go see a psychiatrist first and tell them everything you are experiencing, they won't lock you up, they'll put you on medication, in which anti-psychotics are very helpful for hearing voices. I used to hear voices too - demons - but the Zyprexa stopped it. Secondly, go to a Christian church and tell the pastor everything you are experiencing, they won't judge you and they will do everything in their power to help you. Worship music, praying to Jesus, reading the Bible everyday and going to church for fellowship are all things that will help but this also needs to be dealt with on a psychological level so seeing a psychiatrist is paramount.

I too have been possessed(after I took a lot of psychedelics) so I know this is a very real issue and I've heard similar stories from people who have been possessed. I've had an evil entity take control of my body, moving my limbs on their own, putting pain into my ears while dozens of voices mocked and taunted me. They would even have me let out a blood-curling laugh of which I've never heard before. They were trying to get me to kill myself and what saved me at the time was checking into a psychiatric hospital. After I took the medication eventually all of this stopped. It's important you become filled with the Holy Spirit and cling to God's word as this will drive them away. But again, you must also attack this issue with the help of psychiatrists and psychologists - they will help you, I promise. You don't have to continue like this, you can find peace. If you want to chat further please PM me, I'm worried about you because I know how terrifying this can be.


----------



## neonknight77

You may have demons attacking you. Fairly common with people who have used heavy drugs in the past and hung out with the wrong crowd. You opened yourself up to attacks and your spirit is fighting back. Don't stop praying, go to church and annoint yourself with holy water and pray. Ask for forgiveness of all your sins, pray in the name of Jesus Christ "be gone demons!" You have the power.

Talk to a priest/pastor, and ask him to perform a simple exorcism and pray for you. Stop surrounding yourself with evil thoughts that are perverse in nature and make peace with your past. Move on. Close that chapter after you have finished.


----------



## Samantha11

Thank you so much for your concern. I finally looked at revaluation cause I'm scared to read it and I see that this is just trying to scare me. He used to call himself Bezlubum, Belbazar, and Alistair. I told everyone I've been hospitalized 16 times. I'm on the medication respirdone. He always told me Jesus don't hear your prayers and it sounded like gibberish. But I got down on my knees wens after a very long trying day and prayed He would send my bubby to watch over me. I was sitting here and to little white feathers fell by my face. I have them in my scrapbook. Jesus heard my prayers which gives me a will to stay. Also the fire breath I read about Jonah on he internet and it said, did that whale have heartburn? I felt like it was someone talking to me. I couldn't help it he said it was him so it scared me. Thank u for replying I will message u.


----------



## Samantha11

Before this happened I wanted to start going to church with my husband and children but he told me no. I also asked him who wrote the Bible and he said William Shakespeare. After that I stopped believing in God and started on the wrong path. I made a fool of myself letting this thing speak off my lips. I didn't know what it was. Now that I've been spiritually strong for 2 mths now Jesus is actually there.


----------



## Samantha11

Its confusing cause hes only possessed my body once and made me talk funny the 2nd. It used to go on and on about trump. When it possessed me he talked to the radio and said trump I'm coming for u. That's Y no one believes me cause hes just making me lose my mind. So much evil!


----------



## mxeknt

Samantha11 said:


> Thank you so much for your concern. I finally looked at revaluation cause I'm scared to read it and I see that this is just trying to scare me. He used to call himself Bezlubum, Belbazar, and Alistair. I told everyone I've been hospitalized 16 times. I'm on the medication respirdone. He always told me Jesus don't hear your prayers and it sounded like gibberish. But I got down on my knees wens after a very long trying day and prayed He would send my bubby to watch over me. I was sitting here and to little white feathers fell by my face. I have them in my scrapbook. Jesus heard my prayers which gives me a will to stay. Also the fire breath I read about Jonah on he internet and it said, did that whale have heartburn? I felt like it was someone talking to me. I couldn't help it he said it was him so it scared me. Thank u for replying I will message u.


Lady I think you need to have your medication dosage upped.


----------



## 0589471

Samantha11 said:


> Its confusing cause hes only possessed my body once and made me talk funny the 2nd. It used to go on and on about trump. When it possessed me he talked to the radio and said trump I'm coming for u. That's Y no one believes me cause hes just making me lose my mind. So much evil!


Just be still, and trust God. Maybe stay off the internet for a while, tune out the radio and TV, and just stay in prayer. There's so many different voices and influences in the world right now, and your mind is afflicted. I hope and pray you find your peace, and seek counsel and health for your mind. Don't worry about the little details, just trust in the name you know, Jesus. There's more power in that name alone, then anything else in the world. :squeeze


----------



## Royals

It's crazy that people rather tell someone to take unehalthy toxic medicine wich can kill you in the long run and only supress the emotions than God's healthy healing. God ALWAYS heals and never has any bad side effects. 

Samantha,

I would just rather eat healthy, natural foods, take vitamins/herbs if necessary, and have a healthy prayer life and grow in your faith. Continu to pray as much as you can daily as long as the thoughts go away. Say the miracle prayer on youtube daily. Worship God daily. At night with closed eyes sing quietly to God until you feel His presence around you and flowing through you. Study the Bible. Go to church. Focus on God mostly. Memorize God's word and use it to fight evil. And eventually your mind will be renewed and you will receive new thoughts and desires.


----------



## ManInAShed

Royals said:


> It's crazy that people rather tell someone to take unehalthy toxic medicine wich can kill you in the long run and only supress the emotions than God's healthy healing. God ALWAYS heals and never has any bad side effects.
> 
> Samantha,
> 
> I would just rather eat healthy, natural foods, take vitamins/herbs if necessary, and have a healthy prayer life and grow in your faith. Continu to pray as much as you can daily as long as the thoughts go away. Say the miracle prayer on youtube daily. Worship God daily. At night with closed eyes sing quietly to God until you feel His presence around you and flowing through you. Study the Bible. Go to church. Focus on God mostly. Memorize God's word and use it to fight evil. And eventually your mind will be renewed and you will receive new thoughts and desires.


I just hope she's taking this advice and the advice others have offered her. This is a very serious issue she is facing, I'm very worried about her well being. Please God, fill Samantha with your presence, protection, security and light. Bring her into your arms and watch over her.


----------



## Kalakotkas

Royals said:


> It's crazy that people rather tell someone to take unehalthy toxic medicine wich can kill you in the long run and only supress the emotions than God's healthy healing. God ALWAYS heals and never has any bad side effects.
> 
> Samantha,
> 
> I would just rather eat healthy, natural foods, take vitamins/herbs if necessary, and have a healthy prayer life and grow in your faith. Continu to pray as much as you can daily as long as the thoughts go away. Say the miracle prayer on youtube daily. Worship God daily. At night with closed eyes sing quietly to God until you feel His presence around you and flowing through you. Study the Bible. Go to church. Focus on God mostly. Memorize God's word and use it to fight evil. And eventually your mind will be renewed and you will receive new thoughts and desires.


Some meds are pretty heavy, but I'd say it's crazier indulging psychotic episodes in unstable people honestly.
Sure, God heals ALWAYS: remind that to the millions of people in Africa that have nothing but faith and a life expectancy of 50 years or less. Let's keep religion as spiritual support rather than a panacea for psychic problems, please.


----------



## Barakiel

Royals said:


> It's crazy that people rather tell someone to take unehalthy toxic medicine wich can kill you in the long run and only supress the emotions than God's healthy healing. God ALWAYS heals and never has any bad side effects.


----------

